# RE: Fantastic 1899 sundries cat.



## filmonger (Dec 21, 2012)

I found a great 1899 bicycle catalog - it is 52 pages long...what might be the best way to post it so that anyone interested can download it?


----------



## pelletman (Dec 21, 2012)

Scan it and put the pictures on photobucket or picasa or something, make big scans and upload big pictures


----------



## jpromo (Dec 21, 2012)

Or, since it's so long, you can compile all the page scans into a single PDF.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 21, 2012)

If the catalog is fragile you can take hi res pictures of the pages and post as attachments.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 21, 2012)

*Photobucket link*

Lots of interesting stuff from the day!   Sooo - here is the photo bucket link - http://s1356.beta.photobucket.com/user/filmonger/library/


----------



## Iverider (Dec 21, 2012)

I love the last line on the Handlebar ad. "Everything we sell is good."


----------



## filmonger (Dec 21, 2012)

*One liners*

No shortage of funny one liners....







Krautwaggen said:


> I love the last line on the Handlebar ad. "Everything we sell is good."


----------



## pelletman (Dec 21, 2012)

filmonger said:


> Lots of interesting stuff from the day!   Sooo - here is the photo bucket link - http://s1356.beta.photobucket.com/user/filmonger/library/





Thanks!  I hate it that PB always puts stuff up in backwards order..


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 21, 2012)

filmonger said:


> Lots of interesting stuff from the day!   Sooo - here is the photo bucket link - http://s1356.beta.photobucket.com/user/filmonger/library/




Thank You for posting this catalog!!!!!  Lot's of great information.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 22, 2012)

*thanks*



filmonger said:


> Lots of interesting stuff from the day!   Sooo - here is the photo bucket link - http://s1356.beta.photobucket.com/user/filmonger/library/




Nice! Thank you


----------



## slowroller1842 (Dec 22, 2012)

Cool Stuff! I love the illustrations.

Thanks for posting!


----------

